# Talbot County Hunting Club seeks 1 member - membership full



## GaBuckSlammer (May 8, 2017)

428 acre club in Talbot County looking for 1 member to fill the membership at 9 members. We have had this lease since 1992. Our land is a mix of thinned pines and hardwood drainages. There is 1 main creek that crosses the property and 2-3 other spring fed drainages.

We are in a QDM county that requires bucks to have 4 points on a side before harvesting. That is all that we require. If its a trophy for you, then we congratulate you. If you want to see them grow bigger, then we encourage that as well. The most important thing that we desire is for everyone to get along and have fun. 

We allow children of member to hunt with them until they are 18 years of age. Spouses are welcome to hunt with the member as well. We do restrict the number bucks harvested to 2 per membership, and the number of does harvested per membership to 5. We can't allow one person to pay a membership and then bring their 3 children and their spouse or buddies from work and kill any and all legal deer that they see.

We use a pin in system, so there is no reserved/restricted areas. We do ask that before you hunt someone else's stand that you do at least communicate with them beforehand.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me. 

Dues for the 2017 season are $695

Thanks!


----------



## buckshot1 (May 8, 2017)

*.*

whats a number I can contact you


----------



## ruvig8r (May 8, 2017)

Do you have a camp with water and electric where i could leave my camper year round?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 8, 2017)

We do have a camp. However we do not have power and water. We use portable generators and haul in water. If you wish to leave your camper year round, that is permissible, if you pay the additional $200 fee per camper to Weyerhaeuser for storing your camper through the summer months of June and July.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 11, 2017)

Any coonhunting allowed


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 11, 2017)

Not during deer and turkey seasons


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 11, 2017)

Would I need to have a full membership to hunt through the summer


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 12, 2017)

Yes, there are no reduced or partial memberships.


----------



## mfdaniel (May 14, 2017)

How can i get intouch with you about seeing the property


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 19, 2017)

Bump

Still seeking one member


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 22, 2017)

Bump


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## Crakajak (May 26, 2017)

Can't believe you haven't filled this yet.Bump for a good club.


----------



## big lazer (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you filled this yet?  I know a bowhunt only guy needing a place.  If available, message me the appx location.


----------



## xceb5154 (Jun 5, 2017)

*club opening*

Is  this opening still available ?

cb
lkld fl.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, we have 1 opening


----------



## xceb5154 (Jun 7, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## Hockeyg61 (Jun 8, 2017)

Pm me please.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Arrowlobber (Jun 13, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## Sdperini (Jul 18, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 19, 2017)

Pm's returned


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 20, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## thebuckslayer (Jul 23, 2017)

*Area?*

What road is this off of in Talbot?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 29, 2017)

Membership is full for the 2017/2018 season. Thanks.


----------

